# Final Fantasy 13



## Jaciad2 (May 19, 2010)

I am almost at the end of the game now and I have to say it is a really good game. Except for snow and hope. One thing that is really starting to get on my nerves is the fact that all the enemies are just getting out of proportion to the levels of my characters. I keep having to use Delta attack. I have power leveled my characters but it doesn't seem to be working well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Karimah (May 19, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, I actually stopped playing because of the sheer frustration. I have no idea how to make it any less frustrating aside from continuously power leveling (which is still frustrating as hell...and boring too).

I tried to fight some of the larger monsters and when they killed me in two or three hits I was like, "The fuck?! I must be coming back to this area WAY later or something..." But no. It's just silly and annoying.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 19, 2010)

I hadn't played any FF game in a long time, so I rented XIII thinking, "I only need 2 days to beat this".

wroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten the chance to play FFXIII

I'm too busy playing VII (finally)


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

I have no PS3.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> I have no PS3.


It's for the 360 too if you have one


----------



## gdzeek (May 19, 2010)

thank goodness, I am so playing this game as soon as school gets out.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's for the 360 too if you have one



No! *weeps*


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 19, 2010)

Well I am going to beat the game then use the cont. game and see what I can do there, I am hoping everything will work out. I actually don't mind the power leveling.


----------



## Karimah (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's for the 360 too if you have one



Is it as glitchy on the PS3 as it is on my 360? Because I cry each time my game lags so heavily u.u.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Is it as glitchy on the PS3 as it is on my 360? Because I cry each time my game lags so heavily u.u.


I haven't played it yet


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 19, 2010)

> Is it as glitchy on the PS3 as it is on my 360? Because I cry each time  my game lags so heavily u.u.



I don't have any lag on the 360 at all. I have not seen it on the PS3 but there is no lag on 360 that I can tell. At times the frame rate gets low but goes right back up, I blame this on the the xbox being on for like 8+ hours a day though.


----------



## kiro02 (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't gotten the chance to play FFXIII
> 
> I'm too busy playing VII (finally)



consider yourself lucky. after 9 squeeenix kinda started to derp the series. if you make any argument against this i will bring up final fantasy x-2 and post youtubes. YOU HAVE NO CHANCE MAKE YOUR TIME. HA HA HA.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 19, 2010)

Idk... 10 was actually a good game with about 120hrs plus gametime in it. but yes after that squenix messed everything up. But as said before 13 is nice, I am now on the final chapter.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> consider yourself lucky. after 9 squeeenix kinda started to derp the series. if you make any argument against this i will bring up final fantasy x-2 and post youtubes. YOU HAVE NO CHANCE MAKE YOUR TIME. HA HA HA.


You said X-2, I'm pretty sure justifying anything after 9 is pretty pointless

(..although I do have XII)


----------



## Thallis (May 20, 2010)

I beat this game within the first week. The Game was well done. Really the only criticisms I have of it is the slow pace at the very beginning sequence and the way the characters begin. I get that the game is based on character development, but to begin with, they're plain unlikable. You can talk about the linearity of the world, but that was meant to go hand and hand with the storyline.

Spoilers! (WARNING: CONTAINS A SPOILER OF EPIC PROPORTIONS. SERIOUSLY, IT COULD RUIN THE GAME  FOR YOU IF YOU HAVEN'T GOTTEN THROUGH IT YET!)



Spoiler



Until that point in Poulumpolum between Snow and Hope, Hope is just mind bogglingly annoying. I cringe every time I hear "Operation Nora." We get it, kid, you want vengeance. You don't have to refer to your as of yet unformed plan every cut scene. Still, after that point Hope is a very good character and brings a lot to the table

I've always seen Snow as a parody character. His attitude combined with the situation at hand makes me happy with how delusional he is. Sahz is one of the best character wise there is. I cried after he I thought committed suicide, and the idea of Dodge being on the other side makes for a wonderful effect

Vanille I've always seen as an unfortunate necessity. The character type is immesnely popular in Japan and somewhat refreshing in the emo stages of the game. The voice acting is terrible though.

I have no qualms with Lightning or Fang.

Back on the linearity point, the game is the most narrow in the beginning, when the characters do not know their focus, and think it is all that matters. However, as the plot marches on the Characters begin to realize there are more options than take the same path to complete their focus, and as they see the options, the game opens up. It's a really tightly knit and subtle mechanic.



Yup, I'm a bit of a fan boy, but this was my favorite FF since IX came out.


----------



## Diego117 (May 20, 2010)

I didn't really have a problem with the game being difficult. Probably because I had my party decked out with HP, strength, and magic boosting accessories. Chapter 13's enemies were annoying and had some close calls, but I made my way through them. 

The game didn't get difficult to me until I started doing mark missions during the post-story. The enemies in the later missions are super tough and it takes forever to level up enough to take them on since everything in the crystarium after level 4 costs 30,000+ CP.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 20, 2010)

Ok good, at least it is not just my party then. I will most likely finish up the game today and then head back to my old leveling grounds where I got like 90,000 plus points in like 20-25 min. this should hopefully be easier now.


----------



## Thallis (May 20, 2010)

Difficulty is usually because you're tackling the enemy the wrong way (Unless you're on Pulse and you keep trying to fight Behemoth Kings, Adamadoses, and that Juggernaut). I found it best to use Fang as my party leader with Lightning and Hope, and Relentless Assault as my default Paradigm switching to diversity when the health gets low. For bosses, using Fang as a sentinel is pretty necessary, and you can have Lightning take up the commando role and hope as Ravager, the switch to double ravager to drive the chain up. If Hope knows Haste, having him start as a synergist is a must against tougher enemies and bosses.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 20, 2010)

That is a good combination and also what I currently use except I use Light as my leader. I am back on pulse now and power leveling in my old spot. As soon as I have my party members at max, before endgame, I am going to finish off the boss and get started on the marks and all items. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Difficulty is usually because you're tackling the enemy the wrong way (Unless you're on Pulse and you keep trying to fight Behemoth Kings, Adamadoses, and that Juggernaut). I found it best to use Fang as my party leader with Lightning and Hope, and Relentless Assault as my default Paradigm switching to diversity when the health gets low. For bosses, using Fang as a sentinel is pretty necessary, and you can have Lightning take up the commando role and hope as Ravager, the switch to double ravager to drive the chain up. If Hope knows Haste, having him start as a synergist is a must against tougher enemies and bosses.



WHOO! My party too  And yes, it was Pulse that I was being creamed >:C Only 'cuz I remembered how FFXII had those big guys parading around but after a while I could kill them easily. Not so much here, not so much.

Any advice for defeating that flying Fal'cie, Dahaka?


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 20, 2010)

Always stay in a paradigm like Delta attack or Mystic tower. When he comes up to do one of the big damaging attacks switch to combat clinic and when you stagger him jump after him with Relentless Assault. Other than that make sure you have a good party to do it that is maxed out in their three main jobs. if you need to power level go to the mines and start a route from the begging to just before the bridge and kill everything in between going and coming. When you get back to the save you will have 84500 points in about 20-25 min.


----------



## Thallis (May 21, 2010)

Karimah said:


> WHOO! My party too  And yes, it was Pulse that I was being creamed >:C Only 'cuz I remembered how FFXII had those big guys parading around but after a while I could kill them easily. Not so much here, not so much.
> 
> Any advice for defeating that flying Fal'cie, Dahaka?



I left him alone and beat the game first. He's ridiculously tough at you're level, and really the only hunts you should do are E class and a few D class to activate the way points. The hunts are meant to be more of a post game deal because of how tough they get.


----------



## Riley (May 21, 2010)

Jaciad2 said:


> Idk... 10 was actually a good game with about 120hrs plus gametime in it. but yes after that squenix messed everything up. But as said before 13 is nice, I am now on the final chapter.



http://spoonyexperiment.com/2010/03/11/it-begins-again/

10 was.....well, 10.


----------



## Nall (May 21, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> consider yourself lucky. after *8* squeeenix kinda started to derp the series. if you make any argument against this i will bring up final fantasy x-2 and post youtubes. YOU HAVE NO CHANCE MAKE YOUR TIME. HA HA HA.


Fixed.

FFXIII sucked hardcore. You can't explore anything, the characters suck (except Fang and sometimes Lightning when she isn't being such a dumb cunt), the storyline was so-so at best, the eidolons were pretty much useless (you can beat the entire game barely ever using them), the skill system was an even much more fucked up version of the skill ring, and the bad guys were such a pain in the ass to beat (there's a huge difference between a challenge and near-fucking-impossible)

Any FF-fan that hasn't played XIII yet... Don't. Just, don't. Huge disappointment.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 21, 2010)

Nall said:


> Fixed.
> 
> FFXIII sucked hardcore. You can't explore anything, the characters suck (except Fang and sometimes Lightning when she isn't being such a dumb cunt), the storyline was so-so at best, the eidolons were pretty much useless (you can beat the entire game barely ever using them), the skill system was an even much more fucked up version of the skill ring, and the bad guys were such a pain in the ass to beat (there's a huge difference between a challenge and near-fucking-impossible)
> 
> Any FF-fan that hasn't played XIII yet... Don't. Just, don't. Huge disappointment.



i couldnt agree more... im "stuck" on disc 3 right now. stuck meaning that i just dont want to go on >.>


----------



## Adrianfolf (May 21, 2010)

I enjoyed the game for what it was worth. I found it to be a rather enjoyable experiance over all but after awhile I did start to miss the towns and stuff


----------



## Thallis (May 22, 2010)

Nall said:


> Fixed.
> 
> FFXIII sucked hardcore. You can't explore anything, the characters suck (except Fang and sometimes Lightning when she isn't being such a dumb cunt), the storyline was so-so at best, the eidolons were pretty much useless (you can beat the entire game barely ever using them), the skill system was an even much more fucked up version of the skill ring, and the bad guys were such a pain in the ass to beat (there's a huge difference between a challenge and near-fucking-impossible)
> 
> Any FF-fan that hasn't played XIII yet... Don't. Just, don't. Huge disappointment.



I could not disagree more. First off, IX was the single best game of the Playstation series. There is literally no case that can be made presenting VIII as better than IX. Eight was FF on easy mode, with horribly broken gameplay mechanics. The story and music makes the game worth it, but the scope of the story in IX is much better, with better characters and polished mechanics.

Next, the characters are meant to be as they are. Annoying at the start, but grow as the game progresses. The entire game revolves around development, something that is severely lacking in many story lines. You can't explore for a reason, it's meant to go with the story (MAJOR disagree on the story line comment), and opens up when the characters choose their path. The eidolons have not been necessary in games since 8, it's not like it takes away all that much. They're meant to add to the story and help you get out of pinches, not be everything you rely on. The leveling system was smooth and effective, it's hard to see how it can be construed as fucked up unless you're retarded and tried to level up their secondary crystarium before you finished the first. The Bosses are not difficult if you learn how the game works (Ravagers drive the gauge up faster, but make it deplete quicker. Commandos slow it down but hardly drive it up. Honestly, it's not that difficult). There is still challenge involved but nothing impossible if you have a good way of tackling them.

The game is overall a worthwhile play. I'm not going to say it's a great game because I do agree to a point on the characters; the voice acting is terrible (Vanille) and they drive you crazy early on. For a story driven game, it did a good job of presentation and pacing. It's a bit hard to follow early on, but you pick it up as you go on.


----------



## Karimah (May 22, 2010)

Jaciad2 said:


> Always stay in a paradigm like Delta attack or Mystic tower. When he comes up to do one of the big damaging attacks switch to combat clinic and when you stagger him jump after him with Relentless Assault. Other than that make sure you have a good party to do it that is maxed out in their three main jobs. if you need to power level go to the mines and start a route from the begging to just before the bridge and kill everything in between going and coming. When you get back to the save you will have 84500 points in about 20-25 min.



Thanks a ton~~ :3 I'll definitely have to use and abuse the whole leveling up pathway, I'm pretty sure that's what's keeping me back. I can hold my own for a while but he eventually overwhelms me. It really makes me not want to play anymore <.<



Thallis said:


> I left him alone and beat the game first. He's  ridiculously tough at you're level, and really the only hunts you should  do are E class and a few D class to activate the way points. The hunts  are meant to be more of a post game deal because of how tough they  get.



Wait. You mean I don't have to fight him? :/ I suffered through that whole stupid tower for nothing? How do I skip him, if I don't have to fight him?


----------



## Thallis (May 22, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Thanks a ton~~ :3 I'll definitely have to use and abuse the whole leveling up pathway, I'm pretty sure that's what's keeping me back. I can hold my own for a while but he eventually overwhelms me. It really makes me not want to play anymore <.<
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. You mean I don't have to fight him? :/ I suffered through that whole stupid tower for nothing? How do I skip him, if I don't have to fight him?



Oh shi-. Sorry, I thought you were referring to a mark back by the Steppe. As I said for bosses and tougher enemies, a sentinel is pretty much necessary at all times. Combat clinic is also one of the most useful paradigms in the game, especially when powerful attacks dwindle the party's hp. As I said before, I encountered pretty little trouble getting through the game with a party of Fang as Leader, Hope, and Lightning. Against regular monsters I'll have relentless assault, but against bosses using Fang as a sentinel until they're staggered becomes pretty necessary.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 22, 2010)

> Thanks a ton~~ :3 I'll definitely have to use and abuse the whole  leveling up pathway, I'm pretty sure that's what's keeping me back. I  can hold my own for a while but he eventually overwhelms me. It really  makes me not want to play anymore <.<



Your welcome.  and as far as how madding the game has gotten, I am in chapter 13 and still in chapter 13 because my cat pulled by cord out of the brick and I just don't want to go back through at the moment. I will most likely pick up on Monday since I wont be going out cause of my massive sunburn.


----------



## lionalliance (May 25, 2010)

The long ass "corridors" is what kill the game for me -_-;

Not to mention the combat system as well, I only just use one finger through the game....


----------



## Thallis (May 25, 2010)

lionalliance said:


> The long ass "corridors" is what kill the game for me -_-;
> 
> Not to mention the combat system as well, I only just use one finger through the game....



What the hell did you expect? It _is_ a jrpg after all. I'm assuming you're complaining about the x-button being one of two important buttons, and for that, you're retarded. All jrpgs are like that. Actually, the combat system is innovative and fluid compared to most.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 25, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lionalliance*
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I do the same thing with earthbound for the SNES... >.< but your right the battle system is fluid just drawn out in the later part of the game.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> What the hell did you expect? It _is_ a jrpg after all. *I'm assuming you're complaining about the x-button being one of two important buttons, and for that, you're retarded*. All jrpgs are like that. *Actually, the combat system is innovative and fluid compared to most.*



in combat all you do is mash the X/A button. the game basically plays itself! if you disable the auto ability feature the game becomes so hard, its just not worth it!
and about the combat itself... its always the same! hit the enemy with your relentless assault paradigm (or anything with revengers for that matter) until the stagger meter is full, switch to a paradigm with some commandos to dish out damage until the meter is depleted, heal yourself in between. rinse, repeate.
if that fails just buff yourself a little.
it might be kinda innovative, yes. but its boring and repetetiv! and the fact that 2 of 3 party members are AI controlled makes the whole thing not better... i died so often because vanille thought its a good idea to heal everyone just a little although lightning was almost dead DX
im stuck on the 3rd disc right now and i really dont want to go on because i dont have any fun =/
and thats not because im a "fanboy" who wants the "oldschool" final fantasy games again. im a casual player, i play to have fun and for recreation. and FF13 isnt any fun for me.

edit: im playing uncharted 2 right now.
THATS a game im having fun with! the script and the plot are excellent, the characters are awesome and memorable, the dialogues are simply perfect, the soundtrack simply epic and the graphics are jaw dropping. im having SO much fun with this game! way better than running through a corridor for 40-50 hours 

thats another problem i have with final fantasy 13 and other jrpgs. they are just too damn long! it starts to feel tedious after some time... id rather have a shorter game (about 10 to 20 hours) with a lot of replay value.
ive beaten megaman 10 in 2 hours for example. but i play it over and over again because im having SUCH a good time with it! i really doubt that ill touch FF13 ever again after ive beaten it... IF i ever beat it >.>


----------



## lionalliance (May 25, 2010)

Thallis said:


> What the hell did you expect? It _is_ a jrpg after all. I'm assuming you're complaining about the x-button being one of two important buttons, and for that, you're retarded. All jrpgs are like that. Actually, the combat system is innovative and fluid compared to most.



Innovative?
Don't make me loud, I can't believe how much praise is given to the combat system.

Aside from that, yes, it's super linear, long ass corridors, I'm getting bore of it already, I really don't want to play it anymore.


----------



## Thallis (May 26, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> in combat all you do is mash the X/A button. the game basically plays itself! if you disable the auto ability feature the game becomes so hard, its just not worth it!



Speak for yourself. There's this cool little feature with the regular ability selection, called "Repeat." You select the abilities you want the first time, then the next time, click left on the control, and bam, same attacks.




CaptainCool said:


> and about the combat itself... its always the same! hit the enemy with your relentless assault paradigm (or anything with revengers for that matter) until the stagger meter is full, switch to a paradigm with some commandos to dish out damage until the meter is depleted, heal yourself in between. rinse, repeate.
> if that fails just buff yourself a little.



The combat in FPS's are all the same! You just hold the trigger until the person dies! Now, seriously, there are very few games that battle systems that differ from battle to battle without reverting to the whole "Click x to not die" business (Otherwise known as quicktime events).




CaptainCool said:


> it might be kinda innovative, yes. but its boring and repetetiv! and the fact that 2 of 3 party members are AI controlled makes the whole thing not better... i died so often because vanille thought its a good idea to heal everyone just a little although lightning was almost dead DX



Except the AI work just fine. The way the game works, it prioritizes the ones with the lowest health, healing one person at a time. It only uses multi-member spells when all party members are around the same position healthwise. If you're dying so often, it can be for two reasons: you're under-leveled and / or you're doin' it wrong. Maybe you should make better use of your paradigms instead of using the strategy you complain about.



CaptainCool said:


> im stuck on the 3rd disc right now and i really dont want to go on because i dont have any fun =/
> and thats not because im a "fanboy" who wants the "oldschool" final fantasy games again. im a casual player, i play to have fun and for recreation. and FF13 isnt any fun for me.



Oh, trust me, I can tell you're not a fan boy. It's fine that you don't like the game, but you're giving it criticism for things it is supposed to do; things that it's doing correctly.



CaptainCool said:


> edit: im playing uncharted 2 right now.
> THATS a game im having fun with! the script and the plot are excellent, the characters are awesome and memorable, the dialogues are simply perfect, the soundtrack simply epic and the graphics are jaw dropping. im having SO much fun with this game! way better than running through a corridor for 40-50 hours



Congrats.



CaptainCool said:


> thats another problem i have with final fantasy 13 and other jrpgs. they are just too damn long! it starts to feel tedious after some time... id rather have a shorter game (about 10 to 20 hours) with a lot of replay value.
> ive beaten megaman 10 in 2 hours for example. but i play it over and over again because im having SUCH a good time with it! i really doubt that ill touch FF13 ever again after ive beaten it... IF i ever beat it >.>



Once again, you're giving criticism for something you should have expected. All Final Fantasies clock in at around the 30-50 hour range in games. It's what allows the plots to be the focus.



> Innovative?
> Don't make me loud, I can't believe how much praise is given to the  combat system.



You can't believe it because you don't understand it. It is innovative  for a jrpg battle system, for a Final Fantasy's battle system. It brings in fluid, fast paced action while still having the essence of the past games. Don't be stupid and learn things about the game you're buying before you get it.



> Aside from that, yes, it's super linear, long ass corridors, I'm getting  bore of it already, I really don't want to play it anymore.



Which is supposed to go along and enhance with the plot in a plot centric game.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm too busy playing VII (finally)


 
Thats awesome VII was great and took me a while to beat but I liked 6 better.  I bought it on the ps3 for like $12 or something instead of paying about $100 on ebay.  do you have it on the ps3 or did you buy the disc?


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 26, 2010)

So I think this is now the worst game ever. I have gone up against the 2nd to final boss 4 times now and every time I get instant killed when he starts up that attack run. The stratguide says 8 min. i spent 8 min trying to keep my party alive so that they wont die against the death rain.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 26, 2010)

Thallis said:


> Speak for yourself. There's this cool little feature with the regular ability selection, called "Repeat." You select the abilities you want the first time, then the next time, click left on the control, and bam, same attacks.
> 
> *does it matter? if you want to make a new attack combo you still have to select all spells again. it just takes too much time!*
> 
> ...



im sorry, but its probably obvious that i got kinda mad while going through your post...
and just to make this clear: i dont like being called an idiot, whether you mean it directly or indirectly! i voiced my personal opinions about the game, you have your opinions about it. there is no need to go mad over different opinions on a god damn vidyagame!



Jaciad2 said:


> So I think this is now the worst game ever. I have gone up against the 2nd to final boss 4 times now and every time I get instant killed when he starts up that attack run. The stratguide says 8 min. i spent 8 min trying to keep my party alive so that they wont die against the death rain.



thats anothe rproblem i have with it! you know, i dont mind difficult games. but i HATE games that are difficult because they are unfair or because the gameplay sucks!
you die CONSTANTLY because your AI partners dont know how to heal you properly (like using weak spells if you have some health left but the enemy inflicts more damage than that...) or if the game throws enemies with instant death attacks at you... like those god damn behemoths >:O they get lightning/the party leader/both healers -> game over. thats NOT good gameplay! DX


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I beat the game about an hour after that post. I stopped following what people told me and played it my own way. it was really hard but I got through. I have to say it was worth it though. now I am going back through the area so that I can get all the marks. The game seems a bit more fun now.


----------



## Thallis (May 27, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> > Speak for yourself. There's this cool little feature with the regular  ability selection, called "Repeat." You select the abilities you want  the first time, then the next time, click left on the control, and bam,  same attacks.
> >
> > *does it matter? if you want to make a new attack combo you still have  to select all spells again. it just takes too much time!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

I love the game, it's amazing. The battle system is awesome, too. And of course, the graphics and voice acting are simply astonishing. The only thing I have a problem with is the difficulty spike. After Chapter 11, it becomes really hard. I'm currently trying to capture Vanille's Eidolin. 

Also, I notice many, many similarities between Lightning and Cloud Strife. She really _is_ a female version of Cloud Strife. Same personality, nearly the same everything, really.

Also... how cool would it be if there was yuri of Lightning and Fang? X3


----------



## Thallis (May 27, 2010)

Rahne said:


> I love the game, it's amazing. The battle system is awesome, too. And of course, the graphics and voice acting are simply astonishing. The only thing I have a problem with is the difficulty spike. After Chapter 11, it becomes really hard. I'm currently trying to capture Vanille's Eidolin.
> 
> Also, I notice many, many similarities between Lightning and Cloud Strife. She really _is_ a female version of Cloud Strife. Same personality, nearly the same everything, really.
> 
> Also... how cool would it be if there was yuri of Lightning and Fang? X3



Everyone knows that Vanille and Fang are lesbians.


----------



## lionalliance (May 27, 2010)

Rahne said:


> I love the game, it's amazing. The battle system is awesome, too. And of course, the graphics and voice acting are simply astonishing. The only thing I have a problem with is the difficulty spike. After Chapter 11, it becomes really hard. I'm currently trying to capture Vanille's Eidolin.
> 
> Also, I notice many, many similarities between Lightning and Cloud Strife. She really _is_ a female version of Cloud Strife. Same personality, nearly the same everything, really.
> 
> Also... how cool would it be if there was yuri of Lightning and Fang? X3



I'm still having a hard time to believe how people likes XIII so much.....


----------



## Thallis (May 27, 2010)

lionalliance said:


> I'm still having a hard time to believe how people likes XIII so much.....



Because it is a good game. It's just not your style of game. Different people like different things. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it is bad.


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 28, 2010)

> Because it is a good game. It's just not your style of game. Different  people like different things. Just because you don't like it, doesn't  mean it is bad.



I have to agree with this. There are times when the game is just crazy hard or crazy straight forward, but I like it. Now that I have beaten the game and am doing the side quest I am having just as much fun if not more because I don't have to follow a set path I can do whatever I like. I just got the Chocobo last night.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (May 30, 2010)

Karimah said:


> Is it as glitchy on the PS3 as it is on my 360? Because I cry each time my game lags so heavily u.u.


Well this WAS made for the PS3. One of my friends says that she has to install the game JUST to play the cutscenes. So yeah...no lag on the PS3 as far as I know.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

my 360 never gliches on any of my games.
final fantasy 13 isnt as free roam as the others


----------



## CaptainCool (May 30, 2010)

im not having any issues with my 360 version. i installed the individual discs on my rather slow external hard drive but it works well. some people reported about glitches when they installed it to an external drive but i didnt experience anything like that.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> im not having any issues with my 360 version. i installed the individual discs on my rather slow external hard drive but it works well. some people reported about glitches when they installed it to an external drive but i didnt experience anything like that.


what does installing the game to the hardrive do anyway


----------



## DragonRift (May 31, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what does installing the game to the hardrive do anyway



1.  Much less wear on the disc drive, since it won't be spinning all the time.  This will make your 360 almost whisper-quiet in comparison when playing games, I install every game I play just because of this.  It only takes a few minutes, and uninstalling them does not harm your save data.

2.  Decreased load times (not non-existent... just shorter).  In general, the game simply performs better.  Not SIGNIFICANTLY, but noticeably enough to make it worth your while to install 'em.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

DragonRift said:


> 1. Much less wear on the disc drive, since it won't be spinning all the time. This will make your 360 almost whisper-quiet in comparison when playing games, I install every game I play just because of this. It only takes a few minutes, and uninstalling them does not harm your save data.
> 
> 2. Decreased load times (not non-existent... just shorter). In general, the game simply performs better. Not SIGNIFICANTLY, but noticeably enough to make it worth your while to install 'em.


the only problem i have with it is it take way to much space up


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

Just finished the game about a week ago and loved it. Found the game to be challenging in parts, but nothing overly difficult that couldn't be taken down with a little bit of strategy and taking time to prepare. 

I will say this however:
CURSE YOU, ADAMANTOISES!

I can finally take them down within 3 minutes, but goddamn it took a while before I finally got to a point where I could do it reasonably without being in the red every few seconds or having to abuse the eidolon + deathspam trick.

Also, FFFF NEOCHU.


----------

